# been gone over 100 times already butt......



## ChrisMBianchi (Jul 15, 2008)

I just got a new saddle(300 miles ago) and my butt is starting to hurt on my right sit bone. I'm guessing that the saddle is incorrect for me, and am just looking for some input. The adjustment is just shy of level tip forward. The reason for this is I had numbness in my frontal area with it level. So should I go back to the LBS and try out more saddles or is there another adjustment I'm missing that could help? Leg height is correct for pedal stroke, and plumb bob from knee to toe is also correct. 

If the answer is a resounding yes for a new saddle, what exactly am I looking for in relation to where my sit bones are positioned on the saddle? My Current saddle is a Fizik Aliante.:idea:


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

If it's only one side that's bothering you, it's most likely a leg length/pelvic rotation problem. Ever get a scan done to check for discrepancies?


----------



## texass4 (Oct 13, 2005)

iliveonnitro said:


> If it's only one side that's bothering you, it's most likely a leg length/pelvic rotation problem. Ever get a scan done to check for discrepancies?


Either that, or maybe try turning the saddle/post slightly to one side or the other. Just a tick to one side may relieve some of the pressure you are feeling. I've been using the Arione for several years and like it. When my first one broke after about 1.5 years, I replaced it, and felt like I was sitting on a bed of nails. I was very careful to mount the new one exactly as the old, but something was amiss. A few hundred miles later, I suddenly felt at home on it during a long ride. The saddle either broke in or my butt made a new friend, but all is well now. 

Curious: what was your old saddle?


----------



## ChrisMBianchi (Jul 15, 2008)

texass4 said:


> Either that, or maybe try turning the saddle/post slightly to one side or the other. Just a tick to one side may relieve some of the pressure you are feeling. I've been using the Arione for several years and like it. When my first one broke after about 1.5 years, I replaced it, and felt like I was sitting on a bed of nails. I was very careful to mount the new one exactly as the old, but something was amiss. A few hundred miles later, I suddenly felt at home on it during a long ride. The saddle either broke in or my butt made a new friend, but all is well now.
> 
> Curious: what was your old saddle?


The old saddle was a Selle Italia Pro Link I got it when I got the bike. I was told that the gel in the saddles go bad after a while. And was having some sit bone pain while riding, but nothing like this. I'm half tempted to put the old saddle on and see if I have the pain still.


----------



## jake21 (Jul 29, 2005)

I had the Aliante. It was the worst saddle I ever had. That proved to me that all butts are different and each person should get a saddle that really fits their physique. See if you can find a shop in your area that can measure the distance between your sit bones. They use a memory foam pad that you sit on and then can recommend a saddle that fits right.

JJ


----------



## ChrisMBianchi (Jul 15, 2008)

jake21 said:


> I had the Aliante. It was the worst saddle I ever had. That proved to me that all butts are different and each person should get a saddle that really fits their physique. See if you can find a shop in your area that can measure the distance between your sit bones. They use a memory foam pad that you sit on and then can recommend a saddle that fits right.
> 
> JJ


That is great advice. I will do some checking now and see if any of the bike shops in the area have that service.


----------



## ChrisMBianchi (Jul 15, 2008)

I found a shop today that offered the fit service and got fitted for a Bontrager saddle. I got the Inform R and so far its comfortable. I sat on it for 2 hours on the stationary before work (yes I was pedaling). The major thing i noticed right away was there was no numbness anywhere so far. I'll give it a few hundred miles before I make a decision. The good news is that the Bontrager saddles have a 90 day satisfaction guarantee. The guy at the LBS said that he'd be MORE than happy to help me if this one doesn't work out. I also looked at a Madone..... talk about a severe beating from my wife if I had brought that home!


----------

